# new project



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Trill O.G.*

project I picked up today, gonna finish the body work and slap a sick paint job in the next week or two also have a trike kit for it and will be going with faced parts and air ride,pics of the trike kit tomorrow,its at my shop now


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

how did i no u were going to make a topic also with same name lol but its kool frame!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

it would look better with a fender skirt well at least it did b4 u cut that shit off


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't worry,there's some on the trike


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 6 2011, 10:02 PM~20279984
> *project I picked up today, gonna finish the body work and slap a sick paint job in the next week or two also have a trike kit for it and will be going with faced parts and air ride,pics of the trike kit tomorrow,its at my shop now
> 
> 
> ...











looks way better here


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 7 2011, 12:56 PM~20283166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X10000000 Put That Back Fender Back Onnnnnnn


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I like it better like this


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 7 2011, 01:43 PM~20284343
> *I like it better like this
> 
> 
> ...


nah better the other way


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 7 2011, 02:43 PM~20284343
> *I like it better like this
> 
> 
> ...


It looks sick both ways bro  :biggrin:


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

Post Betta Piks Of Trike Kitttt


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 7 2011, 03:43 PM~20284343
> *I like it better like this
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2: i love that fender :thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

A pic of the converter and a couple pics of a hog I just finished last night


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

More of the parts in base coat,pictures of the complete bike soon,it still needs cut n buff
Trike will be the same colors


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 7 2011, 11:56 AM~20283166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fender skirt looks half ass..it looks way sicker ur way :thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

After reading around a bit I decided to take a different route,I got some Og bent forks thanks to Anthony,got some d twist parts on order,I am gonna go the old school route,the bike I dreamed of in 91,when bikes were bike but with a few modern twists,got the switches on the way for.the air ride and am trying to decide on wheels,I am thinking the 36 spoke twisted but may also just lace up a set of body counts


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 17 2011, 10:21 AM~20357742
> *After reading around a bit I decided to take a different route,I got some Og bent forks thanks to Anthony,got some d twist parts on order,I am gonna go the old school route,the bike I dreamed of in 91,when bikes were bike but with a few modern twists,got the switches on the way for.the air ride and am trying to decide on wheels,I am thinking the 36 spoke twisted but may also just lace up a set of body counts
> *


are you sure about that? cuz last time i heard D was done for a little bit. 

Everything else looks bad ass though. :wow:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I found a guy with a few parts :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 17 2011, 03:21 PM~20359121
> *I found a guy with a few parts :biggrin:
> *


ah ok. that shits going to look sick when its all done.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I should have something ready to go to the socios show,probably a 2 wheeler but possibly the trike


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> wow sick rear


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Picked up an original head light and generator with twilight from Craigslist for 20 bucks,in decent shape too,can't wait to get all the parts here


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Just finishyed polishing my airtank,4 hours of straight wet standing.....and I have one more.to do :wave:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Got my forks. Today and slapped so flat twisted bars on them,also got my old set.of Og 18 inch wheels back so it looks like I am going two wheeler,for now,hopefully I can find another 18 inch front wheel for the trike


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Just got a quote of 125 per wheel to plate the wheels and he couldn't give me a price on the forks yet but I am seeing probably 200 there just for the lower arms,is this decent or is this a pretty high price?I may have to ship out of California for better prices


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@Apr 22 2011, 09:01 PM~20399710
> *Just got a quote of 125 per wheel to plate. The wheels and he couldn't give me a price on the forks yet but I am seeing probably 200 there just for the lower arms,is this decent or is this a pretty high price?I may have to ship out of California for better prices
> *


thats really high i got my forks cad,cut,polished and show chrome 200 shipped


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Where?


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Got my 18 inch whitewalls in today and the switch for my airline,now I am just wRiting on a few things and it will be ready to roll,I am gonna pick up my repop pea picker this weekend and slap all my parts on it to have something to roll while I finish my body and paint and get my seat done


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Found a donor stingy.and pulled off the headset,goose neck,seat,seat post and clamp,and crank hardware,all clean and all Og.also ordered a few other small parts,all I need now is some fenders and a conti kit.....and to finish the body and paint,looks pike.I should be able to bust it out at the socios show in sac,can't wait.any body has any clean,Og full fenders hit me up


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Going for body and paint today,can't wait to get it done













































Kinda like it like this too,


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea keep it like that n give me my frame back


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I should do that,just so I don't have to finish your body work :biggrin:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Built this tonight but unfortunately it interferes with my speed cable so I won't be able to use it


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@May 18 2011, 10:04 PM~20583489
> *Built this tonight but unfortunately it interferes with my speed cable so I won't be able to use it
> 
> 
> ...


then y post pix :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Frames going in prime on Monday and hopefully get based,flamed and cleared the first time,then graphics leaf and candy,hoping to be finished by Thursday


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Pulled these off the wheel of a schwinn exercise bike,work perfect as a continental kit cover,gonna fiberglass them and paint to match




























Can this be classified as an Og part?


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Prep and base tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@May 24 2011, 09:20 PM~20622823
> *Prep and base tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS GONNA LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by growmaster4_@May 24 2011, 08:20 PM~20622823
> *Prep and base tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks,didn't get a chance to base today,swamped at work,going to a seminar further new house of color line right now,I may pick up some to try out,gonna be crunch time but it should be ready on Sunday


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Todays progress


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

bring that shit by the house after work n we can use a better camera *****


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I couldn't stand to look at my bike anymore with the ugly grey and blue seat so I tracked down the upholstery guy who did my seat 18 years ago,he is still at it and took my seat in,will ne done by Friday,diamond tuck on top with wrinkle sides,all in burgundy velour.the first one he did was sick,can't wait to see this one.I was hoping I could find him when I started this build.next is to start chroming parts,wheels and forks first


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Also ordered a set of these
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=270576794513&index=2&nav=SEARCH&nid=22913820561
And a few sets of these
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/view...=1&nav=WON&nid=34566399054&trxId=720652150002


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## shosten (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice work bro


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Damn upholstery guys lagging,now he says Tuesday,should have figured,I am starting to get frustrated waiting for all the parts to get here


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> Damn upholstery guys lagging,now he says Tuesday,should have figured,I am starting to get frustrated waiting for all the parts to get here


going threw the same just dont get it that we pay and dont get it on time


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

It sucks,I am waiting on 300 dollars in parts from the Chrome shop for 2 months now and now my upholstery guy is lagging,I had another upholstery guy tell me he will have a seat ready for me by morning,I hope one of them comes thru,and my painter is lagging,bastard was supposed to have the bottoms of my fenders done and my extra speedo finished by yesterday,what a a hole
And everything was cashed out in advance


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

_SOCIOS_530_ said:


> going threw the same just dont get it that we pay and dont get it on time


I was thinking about sending my frame for some airbrush as well and am now second thinking that

The only bad thing is its usually with the wait


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

The second upholstery guy called and said he will be done in an hour or so looks like someone is gonna finally come thru for me


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> The second upholstery guy called and said he will be done in an hour or so looks like someone is gonna finally come thru for me


:thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

My boy came thru,and I wasn't gonna use him because he's a major lagger


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

growmaster4 said:


> Pulled these off the wheel of a schwinn exercise bike,work perfect as a continental kit cover,gonna fiberglass them and paint to match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some smart thinking i like it cant wait for it to be done


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Custom headbadge on order,can't wait to get it


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


>


damm thats hekka tight...I still dont got 1...cant wait to get 1


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

The first upholstery guy finally came thru for me,pics up in a Bit:420::420:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

must be my lucky day,not only did my seat get done,my mirrors came and my custom headbadge,all i have to say is jones and sons headbadges are the shiznit,headbadge came out sweet,no pics until i paint it tho


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

growmaster4 said:


>


 
NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


>


dang hommie love this bike:thumbsup::thumbsup: CHD...TTT


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

if u need any more schwinn parts i got sum that im thinkin about getting rid of...


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

What you got?


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

parting out 73 schwinn lil chik..im keeping frame and chain gaurd only..original fenders,neck,handlebars,sissybars,sprocket,crank,seat post,clamp,both s-7 rims,seat pan only, and all bearings.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

and a speedometer from a excersizer bike


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Just finished my first set of mirrors,one set left to do


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

If anyone is needs mirrors blasted Holla at me,I mainly do lettering.sandblasted not acid etched,bike names and club names


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Job bro, keep doing ur thing:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> Good Job bro, keep doing ur thing:thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's another set of mirrors I did today


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Guess it would help if I put the pic up


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

how much 4 Childhood dreams?


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I am working on getting it drawn up on the computer,it will be 20 a set when I finish the design.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

who supplies the mirrors?


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

You do,but return shipping is included


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

sick bike homie


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

today will be the first time out for TRILL O.G. local club is having a picnic and I will be showing there.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Got a new mount made for my air cylinder,it don't drop as low but is way better functionality wise,not sure I am keeping it


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

New accessory


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Got a few more pieces in the mail today,can't wait for the show in san Jose,gonna be a completely different bike,new paint and parts


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Badges on the way,Jones and sons rocks.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

you reaceved the m/o yet?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bad ass project bro. cant wait to see it all come together


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks homie,I can't wait either


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> you reaceved the m/o yet?


 not yet


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Sneak peek of the new color before graphics


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

growmaster4 said:


> not yet


 ill check on its location tomarrow.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> ill check on its location tomarrow.


Any word on that yet?


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Came today,thanks.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice build bro


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:ninja::thumbsup:


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Bump for finally getting the frame repainted,good pics tomorrow.since I missed the show season,major updates will be showing soon


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

growmaster4 said:


> Bump for finally getting the frame repainted,good pics tomorrow.since I missed the show season,major updates will be showing soon


where tha pics at bro??


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

kooks good


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

forgot to post pics,ill post them tomorrow after the pinstripers done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:worship:NICE I LIKE THE OG LOOK.. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Bump for some progress
IMAG0734.jpg (141.7 KB)

IMAG0207.jpg (218.3 KB)

IMAG0206.jpg (145.9 KB)

IMAG0205.jpg (228.9 KB)

IMAG0744.jpg (154.3 KB)

IMAG0739.jpg (98.2 KB)

IMAG0736.jpg (122.3 KB)

IMAG0735.jpg (128.9 KB)

IMAG0745.jpg (122.5 KB)

IMAG0256.jpg (190.7 KB)


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

growmaster4 said:


> Bump for some progress
> IMAG0734.jpg (141.7 KB)
> 
> IMAG0207.jpg (218.3 KB)
> ...


LOOKS SICK!!!! NO SECRETS HERE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

hella gay .... Jk... CHD yea buddy


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

kajumbo said:


> hella gay .... Jk... CHD yea buddy


almost put all together


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

looks hekka tight..old school flavor wit a new school twist: :thumbsup:my favorite stilo


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hydro are out to get hardline and have a few other upgrade planned before show season gets here.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

where is the new forks


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I was looking forward to putting on the forks...until I looked at them in person.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

yea ... Dude still ain't got back to me...


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Just swapped my forks out,gonna send my old ones out for chrome


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

nice ,looking good


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

New parts in the mail today,my favorite kind of day


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Fronts done


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Rear done


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

ON AND OFF


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

View attachment 599563

View attachment 599564

ON AND OFF


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

u need a better camera ...wtf ...


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

kajumbo said:


> u need a better camera ...wtf ...


+1


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> u need a better camera ...wtf ...


Where your progress pics buddy


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

growmaster4 said:


> Where your progress pics buddy


my chit is secret... Don't want to be accused of stealing ideas anymore


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

You could just stop biting peoples shit


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

wat fun is that


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Pumps all mounted,just need to find some one to plumb my system.
and sorry to kajumbo for the shit cell phone pics


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Dumps and checks ready


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

wait until you guys see what i have n store for streetlow salinas


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Big thanks to frank aka 909monte88 for helping me finally get this setup finished


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Fuck secrets bike looking good bro


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks guys,wish it was ready for Salinas.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

fucking shitty pics.. looks way better in person


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Got a set of these on the way


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

sell me the bike lol


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> sell me the bike lol


Trade ya for one of those Impala u got layin around


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Tires came in,they match the paint better in person


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

While its apart waiting for the rest of the chrome and engraving its getting new paint,candy,flake,patterns and a new seat from hotstuff.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

growmaster4 said:


> Trade ya for one of those Impala u got layin around


Sure... as long as you but a shit load of big faces on top the bike lol.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

The frame is back on the paint shop and the last batch of parts is boxed up and ready to go to the engraver.I wish I could say it will be done after that.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

picked up my show board.still needs pinstriping but am gonna letter it first


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

dope


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

found this and couldn't resist,what class you guys think this will put me in?


----------



## Bonez88 (Jan 30, 2013)

nice frame :thumbsup:.............for cardboard and fiberglass


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> found this and couldn't resist,what class you guys think this will put me in?
> View attachment 650679


Did You Get This From Buddys Lowriders ?


----------



## Bonez88 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like it


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah,got some fender braces from him a while back and they were nice.hopefully the frame looks just as good


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> Yeah,got some fender braces from him a while back and they were nice.hopefully the frame looks just as good



:thumbsup:Hope It Works Out For You Frame I Got From Him Was Garbage

I Done Had To Re Weld Stuff,And Fix Fiberglass Cause It Started To Crack .


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I figured it would need some finish work,hopefully its not too bad,I work at a body shop so it should be easily fixed


----------



## Bonez88 (Jan 30, 2013)

Its mainly cardboard used for the bike no real welding one of my friends had one and it didn't last


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Last parts should be on their way back from engraving this weekend and hopefully the upholstry will be right behind it,cutting it close but should be ready for fresno


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

growmaster4 said:


> found this and couldn't resist,what class you guys think this will put me in?
> View attachment 650679


 That look's like three major mod's, so my guess would be semi.


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> View attachment 684912



:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

nice bike homie. like that old school look to it...


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks,got a few parts on the way from mr spears and it will be finished


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

On their way home


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

growmaster4 said:


> On their way home


It looks good


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Water drops and murals this week


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

That's badass!!!!!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Cant wait to see the murals. When you do the water drops do you use enamel paint?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

gizmo1 said:


> Cant wait to see the murals. When you do the water drops do you use enamel paint?


Use urethane pearl works good! I've only use waterborne pearls


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmm I dont use waterborne anything I guess im scared of switching over lol. I only trust what I know and im used to.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

gizmo1 said:


> Hmm I dont use waterborne anything I guess im scared of switching over lol. I only trust what I know and im used to.


I was too but I like it works...only problem it takes longer to dry/evaporate


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I use house of kolors for the water drops but use water born for most my metalics.its way easier to spray but takes forever to dry


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

growmaster4 said:


> View attachment 788162


Dope...


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

growmaster4 said:


> I use house of kolors for the water drops but use water born for most my metalics.its way easier to spray but takes forever to dry


 Lol I guess im one of the only painters here that hasn't switched over to waterborn yet. I have actually sprayed it once on a Camaro but it was awhile back and didn't really like it. Seemed like it took longer to coat and the stuff that they used had to be sprayed in a cross hatch pattern sorta like spraying kandy.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

I like urethane better as well but California laws suck!
I really like waterborne candies tho...they dot build up as much


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

I use spies hekler water born at work and its greatone coat coverage.spray a heavy coat than a light control coat while its still wet and your done.can spray a complete in 15 minutes or so.if it werent for the flash time i could get a complete done in less than a hour


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Havent had time to get it back in the booth but had to see it with the seat on


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Back at it,new batch of parts is in the mail.should be bringing it out soon


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Clean ass bike


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking good Robert


----------



## growmaster4 (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks guys,package showed up from mr spears on Saturday,going off to chrome tomorrow.ill post some pics before they go


----------

